# MAR DEL PLATA | Maral Explanada | 26 fl | 24 fl | 22 fl | U/C



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

...



Emi Ang said:


> Complejo Maral Explanada​
> MAR DEL PLATA​
> 
> *Arquitecto - Cesar Pelli (Obras)*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1115935&page=4
> ...


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

9.5/10, amazing design, great for Mar Del Plata


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

First Tower T/O



Mayo65 said:


> *Avances al 12/7/2015:*


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

By *Mayo65 *



Mayo65 said:


> *Avances al 30/10/2015:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Love Pelli's residential towers


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Aug 10*



Mayo65 said:


> *Update 10 de Agosto de 2016:*
> 
> *TORRE 1*
> 
> ...


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

A great addition to this seaside city..:cheers:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Sep 28*



Mayo65 said:


> Nueva tanda:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Mar 17*



Mayo65 said:


> Otro par de fotos:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Slender, harmonious and chic are words I would use to describe the aesthetic properties of this project. The exteriors blend in effortlessly with the ocean's horizon.


----------



## herculesboat (Apr 17, 2016)

JoakoLC said:


> 9.5/10, amazing design, great for Mar Del Plata


Like a 3D view


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*May 15*:



Mayo65 said:


> *15/5/2017*
> 
> Con el celu, a la pasada:





Mayo65 said:


> Otra tanda:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Aug 2*:



hercre said:


> ^^ Lo pedís , lo tenes , unas fotitos recien sacadas ...
> 
> WP_20170802_12_27_50_Pro by hernanecrespo, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

''



Mayo65 said:


> *Avances:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Mayo65 said:


> Avances:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



hercre said:


> La segunda torre ya terminada con la planta baja y el acceso libres de carteleria


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

''


hercre said:


> Trabajos en la tercera torre


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Oct 22*:



Mayo65 said:


> Se asoma, se asoma la tercera. Venía tormenta fuerte pero alcancé a hacer algunas:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Updates:



Mayo65 said:


> Algunas mías de estos días:





Mayo65 said:


> Y otra del atardecer:





Mayo65 said:


> Unas tremendas aéreas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Tanda 2: (en estas fotos se ve por detrás, en Aristóbulo del Valle, el pozo en la esquina que se está encarando tal como lo comentó Hercre. Es una esquina bastante amplia, pero del proyecto aún no se conoce información.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

